
Generals sway Trump on Afghan policy using pictures of Kabul women in miniskirts - farseer
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/08/22/donald-trump-changed-mind-afghanistan-seeing-picture-women-miniskirts/
======
throwahey
Whatever the reason, I am glad he allowed his mind to be changed about such an
important issue. Exiting Afghanistan now would throw away whatever little
progress the previous two administrations made in the region. It would be a
repeat of Iraq, hell it would be a repeat of post Cold War Afghanistan.

I long for the day I can return to the land of my father and help rebuild it.

